# Recover wordpad file?



## Shane

Hi,

Is there a way to recover a Deleted Wordpad file that i deleted accidently?

Is there a folder which all the junk from the recycle bin goes to which is a hidden file?

I cant get it backout of the recycle bin because i have it set to delete files immediatly when deleted 

Lol its my own fault but i need that wordpad file!

Anyone?


----------



## Bradan

rofl pray to the microsoft god day and night till something happens


----------



## Shane

Bradan said:


> rofl pray to the microsoft god day and night till something happens



ooh great


----------



## joxley1990

Do not lose faith good man!

I have used this countless times, however, once it has been removed from the recycle bin, it enters a folder in which all your other "deleted" files are. When you start switching on your computer, and using it, those files slowly get permanetly deleted.

Try this though, see what happens, it's called Restoration.



> Restoration is an easy to use and straight forward tool to undelete files that were removed from the recycle bin or directly deleted from within Windows, and we were also able to recover photos from a Flash card that had been formatted. Upon start, you can scan for all files that may be recovered and also limit the results by entering a search term or extension. In addition, it also provides the option to wipe the found files beyond simple recovery. The program is small and standalone, it does not require installation and can also run from a Floppy disk. Restoration works with FAT and NTFS as well as digital cameras cards.



It can only recover one file at a time, but what the heck..

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/restoration.html


----------



## Bradan

i turn system restore off... kind of useless, unless of coarse you diliberately delete things you need...


----------



## computerhakk

If it does what it says, that's a great program joxley1990. I always hated installing new apps and it being stand-alone is great. It is probably beyond MS and the OS so you will have to use a 3rd party tool to hopefully recover it. Hopefully it wasn't like a month or so ago and was just recent because if it has been a while, it might of been lost or overwritten if you added anything recently.


----------



## David_UK

Yep, Restoration.  An excellent app.  As computerhakk says, works if other data hasn't over-written.  I have recovered wrongly deleted files from flash drives many times with it.


----------

